# Farbpalette aus Bild auslesen



## dapor (2. April 2006)

Hi,

ich möchte gerne einfach nur die Farbpalette eines Bildes (gespeichert als BufferedImage) auslesen und dann nur eine Farbe ändern. Das Ziel ist es dadurch ein Bild durch das überschreiben, variabel zu gestalten. Mal ist der Arm (ist für die variable Gestaltung von Tieren gedacht) blau, bei einem anderen Bild mal grün.
Ich mache das jetzt mit dem Pixelgrabber und muss dann mit Hilfe von setrgb den Wert ändern.

Das sind aber Kosten von O². Geht es nicht auch schneller indem ich einfach halt die eine Farbe in der Farbpalette ändere.

Für andere Ideen bin ich auch offen.


MfG Dapor


----------

